# New Smilies.



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

*New smilies*​
Yes 2482.76%No 26.90%Couldn't care less, i'm far too mature for that.310.34%


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sorry if this has been posted before, i couldn't find anything and sorry if its in the wrong section but i couldn't find anything for that either.

To the powers the be, is there any chance we can have some more smilies?

I used to own a vbulletin site and know they are not that hard to get hold of, what we have seems very limited.

                 

Poll added:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Agreed, I'd like to see a "Cheeky knowing wink" smiley


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Poll added.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shout you loony!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Feel free to rep me til i'm sore!!!!!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Poll added.


Finally, waiting for a whole 60 seconds in nervous anticipation for your poll to finally materialize was doing my head in, lol.

Also wouldn't it be a good idea to ask those that voted yes what smileys they'd like?


----------



## NitroJoe (Mar 10, 2012)

Would be good. Mods/Admin you can get them for free too


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Finally, waiting for a whole 60 seconds in nervous anticipation for your poll to finally materialize was doing my head in, lol.


That long.. Darn it!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Feel free to rep me til i'm sore!!!!!


You get hard at the thought of my reps,i know so here,knock one out! :tongue:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

OMG PLEAASE GIVE US NEW SMILEYS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I WANT THESE NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> You get hard at the thought of my reps,i know so here,knock one out! :tongue:


I'm really just whoring myself out..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

****ing smile face.

2 fingers up.

maybe a smiley face with woman getting cock slapped

just an idea.    :thumb: :laugh: :whistling: :lol:  :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :beer: :innocent:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

TS99 said:


> OMG PLEAASE GIVE US NEW SMILEYS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I WANT THESE NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


Can we have a really excited smilie? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I'm really just whoring myself out..


Slut,,,i think i may have RED repped you by accident!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

My personal favorite


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

And a face being punched inside out with an F.A.T. tee shirt on?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Slut,,,i think i may have RED repped you by accident!


I have awesomeness so it may have made a slight dink in the armour.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ok, who's the one that voted for i couldn't care less.? That is so immature.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

h34r:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

this may sound little out there how about bodybuilding smiley face.......


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have awesomeness so it may have made a slight dink in the armour.


Nah kidding,mine would hurt off page 1!!!!!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> this may sound little out there how about bodybuilding smiley face.......


Thats a random choice, everyone would have thought this was a bodybuilding forum or something..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Leigh was that you?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

no one talks about bodybuilding on ere m8 its normally

my misses is cheating on me

favorite porn

best wnak you ever had

stuff like that


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tell me about it

thread title: Need advice guys

contents: well im with my girlfriend what can we do together?

its like what the fvck change the name from UKMuscle to UKMelts.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

unless there posting pic's of misses t1ts im not helping anymore


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

????


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> unless there posting pic's of misses t1ts im not helping anymore


Exactly i will comment on every thread.

'pic or no gf'


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

thats making my eyes hurt now


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Any updates mods?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i would like a slightly melancholic look of defiance smiley, would that be possible??


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I tried this idea, with a poll too, but I got shot down in flames. "this is a BB site ffs" "**** sh!te dat"

Miserable fvckers.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What about one that says: " I acknowledge your post, but you're fvcking wrong".


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

See, the member speak... We need more smilies.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

So i guess we didn't get any new smilies then??? :angry:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

:thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:    :thumb: :laugh: :lol:  :whistling: :confused1: :cool2: :tongue:  :thumbup1: :beer: :bounce: :innocent: :cursing: :ban: :rockon: :blowme: :stupid: fftopic:  mg: :spam: :turned: :smartass: :001_tt2: :cowboy: :angry: h34r: :yawn: :w00t: :death:  :wink: :devil2: :blink: :sleeping: :mellow: :double ****: :blush:  :stuart: :sad: :rolleye: :gun_bandana:  :scared: :crying: :surrender:  :2guns: :no: :tt2: :sneaky2:  :nono: :drool: :thumbdown: :clap: :huh: :wacko: :wub:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fat said:


>


quite sane, actually, cheers though pal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Any updates mods?


That would be Lorian's responsibility to sort and at the moment the site has much greater priorities that he's working on. I agree though. It would nice to have some more/different ones.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Katy said:


> That would be Lorian's responsibility to sort and at the moment the site has much greater priorities that he's working on. I agree though. It would nice to have some more/different ones.


you know that we'll enjoy it for all of 10minutes then everyone will be bored of them again lol


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

They'll be changed and everyone will b1tch that they're not as good as the old ones.

But if they do change, can I keep :cowboy: just for me?

Also my girlfriend Fluffy :wub: ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

There aren't actually that many decent smiley sets available.

If someone finds a set that they like, post the link to a preview and a poll fo rmembers to vote.

If the everyone likes them then I'll add them.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> There aren't actually that many decent smiley sets available.
> 
> If someone finds a set that they like, post the link to a preview and a poll fo rmembers to vote.
> 
> If the everyone likes them then I'll add them.


no way thats too much effort for the members, we expect u to go and find them!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> There aren't actually that many decent smiley sets available.
> 
> If someone finds a set that they like, post the link to a preview and a poll fo rmembers to vote.
> 
> If the everyone likes them then I'll add them.


Correct me if i'm wrong, but don't you get smilie packs from being a member of Vbulletin?.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Lorien or Katie, I can send you a file if you like. I have vbulletin smilies, quite a lot too, I'll see if i can dig them out.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Lorien or Katie, I can send you a file if you like. I have vbulletin smilies, quite a lot too, I'll see if i can dig them out.


Brilliant  Could you post them in a poll or something so that members can give their opinion?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Katy said:


> Brilliant  Could you post them in a poll or something so that members can give their opinion?


I seem to have lost the email with the smilie pack. Shame because they were really good ones and not 'stock'.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> I seem to have lost the email with the smilie pack. Shame because they were really good ones and not 'stock'.


Ah booo. Ah well...hopefully someone else can find some to put in a poll


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> I seem to have lost the email with the smilie pack. Shame because they were really good ones and not 'stock'.


Dude!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Leigh was that you?


Me? What? ... who? ... what did I do?xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I didn't do anything! I LOVE smileys!









I want more smileys, especially some 'girl' ones, please


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> I didn't do anything! I LOVE smileys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you post those?


----------

